# Anyone going to Potomac Valley Show?



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi everyone! 
Been quiet for a while, been busy though! Between work, kids, doing a kitchen renovation (almost done!) and 4 dogs...been so busy! 
I have been out of the ring for a while due to pregnancies, litters, and weather (so glad spring is here!). We are signed up to start showing and heading to the Potomac Valley Golden Club's speciality. We are only going April 11th as I couldn't get off work for the 10th too. It's being held in Westminster, MD. 
This year they are doing a 4-6 month puppy competition so I am bringing along Daisy (she will be almost 14 months old) as well as Chase and Paddy (two pups from my last litter who are 5 months old). My breeder is going to show Paddy for me because it sounds like they aren't separating by sex. I am doing it for practice for them because of lack of matches and I really need to get them out and about used to the show environments. 
The weekend before their is a match show in my state so planning on doing that as well..but figured I would see if anyone on here may be attending the speciality and we could meet up! Not sure yet what time this will be happening, but probably will find out next week as the show closes this Wednesday. 
Feel free to respond here or PM me! Hope someone will be there besides me!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll be there as a spectator


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> I'll be there as a spectator


We will need to meet up!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'll be there with my boy and a puppy boy that I co own!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I'll be there with my boy and a puppy boy that I co own!


Oh cool! Are you doing the 4-6 month competition or is it an older puppy? I cant remember how old yours are now!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Oh cool! Are you doing the 4-6 month competition or is it an older puppy? I cant remember how old yours are now!


My youngest is an open dog, he'll be 2 in April!! The boy that I co own is also a Gibbs son who will be 6 months and a few days old.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh neat. Cant wait! Will you be doing Gunpowder on the 17th and coming to Delaware for Chesapeake's speciality?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I saw the premium, but is there an actual schedule out w/ ring times?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Here you go, ring times


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I am so excited for this weekend! I didnt enter sweeps (kind of glad because of how early that starts) but will be there hopefully by 9:30 as the puppy competition starts at 10:30. Daisy won't be showing until after lunch. She has 10 other dogs to compete against! 

I missed entering Gunpowder but I am doing Wilmington Kennel Club shows for all day Saturday (including the Chesapeake GR club speciality) and Sunday.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

CarolinaCasey, I think I met you at the end of the day if it was the same Jasper I was loving' on w/ the Ruffwater group at the crates. Awesome to meet the breeders & dogs I read about here on the forum. Looking forward to tomorrow


----------

